# Painting Rifle Stock



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I recently picked up a Tikka T3 270 WSM and I have a couple ideas concerning the stock.... I'm thinking of putting an aftermarket stock on it and trying to sell the original, OR, if it doesn't sell, try my hand at doing some sort of camo paint job on it. Has anyone had any experience painting a rifle stock before?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know over on AR15.com there is an entire section dedicated to refinishing guns and I've seen some really cool stuff on that forum. they do EVERYTHING on there, not just AR's..


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

You could try this...

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=23950

I really like it.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

You can film dip it. Pretty cheap and lots of places do it now days. A link to one of them is below.
http://www.camo-solutions.com/

I did my savage with krylon. It is fairly durable. That being said it would never go on my kimber.
http://www.krylon.com/products/camouflage_paint_with_fusion_technology/


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Dipping it looks great, that's definitely an option for sure.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It is more than the stock. It now has a tan grip also.


----------

